
The Thoralf plugin: for your fancy type needs - anqurvanillapy
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3242754
======
nine_k
I think that an ability to extend (or, in a sense narrow down) the language
via compiler plugins says something good about the compiler's architecture.

GHC was designed as a research-friendly compiler, and it seems to stay so.

------
aw3c2
^ Haskell ;)

